# My brother grabbed the budgie



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

I went away from my room so I can do something but when I came back I saw my brother grabbing both budgies in hands I went mad on him and then he releases them. Thank God the window was closed so I had to grab both budgies to put them back to the cage. And now all the progress I have done to tame the budgies is gone they are super scared and one of them lost one tail feather. And the are shaking so bad what can I do for them to calm them down. They got used to me and eating lettuce from my hand. But now they are even worse than the day I got them. 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

You or a parent or other adult who your brother respects, will need to sit him down and have a serious talk with him in a way he will really understand, depending on his age. He needs to understand simply put, that living creatures are not toys, or objects to disrespect as if they were inanimate play things. 

It’s understandable that the budgies are acting traumatized right now. All is not lost forever, but with this temporary set back, you’ll need to start over as if you just got them (for a couple or few days). Approach slowly to service the cage, be calm and talk to them without staring hard, don’t attempt to force them back to the point of trust they were at before. Just go at their pace. The birds may even benefit now with a cloth or towel covering an couple sides of the cage for a sense of security. Don’t worry, they will learn to trust you again in their own time.


----------



## HaMoOoOd25 (Jun 21, 2018)

RavensGryf said:


> You or a parent or other adult who your brother respects, will need to sit him down and have a serious talk with him in a way he will really understand, depending on his age. He needs to understand simply put, that living creatures are not toys, or objects to disrespect as if they were inanimate play things.
> 
> It's understandable that the budgies are acting traumatized right now. All is not lost forever, but with this temporary set back, you'll need to start over as if you just got them (for a couple or few days). Approach slowly to service the cage, be calm and talk to them without staring hard, don't attempt to force them back to the point of trust they were at before. Just go at their pace. The birds may even benefit now with a cloth or towel covering an couple sides of the cage for a sense of security. Don't worry, they will learn to trust you again in their own time.


This is the feather that was pulled by mistake.









Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Regardless if the feather was pulled or fell out from stress, it will grow back. In a couple weeks you'll see a blood feather growing. During the time that new feathers are growing out, they have a blood supply to them, and care must be taken at that time to keep the budgie from further accidents.

Have you taken time yet to read through our Stickies and Articles? 
https://www.talkbudgies.com/site-information/381209-list-stickies.html
https://www.talkbudgies.com/91-articles/

Talk Budgies has a lot of resources for you to take the opportunity to read and learn. Inside the links above, you'll find answers to many questions. We (staff) ask that you take the time to read through the information provided, before posting multiple threads. IF after reading you can't find the answer, then you can ask us.


----------



## bluebudgies1 (Jul 5, 2018)

I have a 3 years old nephew so what i did was hang the cage very high so that it is out of his reach.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

bluebudgies1 said:


> I have a 3 years old nephew so what i did was hang the cage very high so that it is out of his reach.


An appropriate sized and spacious enough cage for two budgies would be far too big to hang.

Also, if a child is terrorizing the household pets, if is ultimately up to a parent or guardian to see to it that it doesn't happen.


----------

